# Insane's BnB Grow



## Insane (Mar 5, 2006)

BluNbed AKA Heavenly Blue
Day 10, Vegging with 24/0

So far I'm very pleased with the results I've been having. It is now day 10 since the original pair of leaves popped above the surface, and alternating nodes and starting nice and early, just how I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS One thing I've been having trouble with is controlling the temperature, sometimes I work long (12 hr+) shifts and the temp can get away from me. Got as high as 90 F yesterday, which you'll notice in the pic of the runt plant, its 89 F at that time. It's fixed now, but definatly something I'll have to keep an eye on. Anyway enough talk..here's some eye candy 

PPS I know my grow area isn't as clean as it should be, but this is the last grow I'll be doing with this setup. After this I'm gonna tear it down and have a new setup about double the size.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

nice healthy looking plants insane.im thinking of going soil too


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Sweet set-up insane. They are nice and green.
hey Gqone soil has its own nest of problems too. Flushing is a pain in the ass, rootbound and transplanting is a pain too. Nutrients can be a hassle too. If you already have the hydro set-up run with it. IMHO. (I'm a soil grower too for the moment, but switching to ebb-n-flo or bubbler for clone flowering)


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

yea thanks mutt, your right ,its to much of a hassle


----------



## Insane (Mar 5, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Sweet set-up insane. They are nice and green.
> hey Gqone soil has its own nest of problems too. Flushing is a pain in the ass, rootbound and transplanting is a pain too. Nutrients can be a hassle too. If you already have the hydro set-up run with it. IMHO. (I'm a soil grower too for the moment, but switching to ebb-n-flo or bubbler for clone flowering)


 
IMHO Flushing plants in soil is a pain in the ass but transplanting shouldn't be, if you plan ahead. I've found soil nutrients very easy to use, just follow the directions on the bottle, and NEVER add extra ferts just because you _think_ its a good idea. 

Also, many people prefer the taste of soil grown weed to hydro grown, as it sometimes (depending on the grower) has a more natural taste. I simply love growing in soil, getting my hands dirty. If you like that part of it, the real gardening part of getting down 'n dirty, then soil is the way to go for you. If you like your nice clean little hydropussy..*cough cough* I mean hydroponic setup, then all the power to you. (Just kiddin all ya hydro growers out there, you guys grow great plants )


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2006)

> and alternating nodes and starting nice and early, just how I like it


*???????*.."Parallel" nodes yes.."Alternate" nodes..I dun thin' so. 
Alternating nodes and preflowrs are a sign of sexual maturity, and won't be reached in most strains before week 4, most later.
  "Alternating" nodes means just that, the are not growing out of the meristem parralel(directly adjacent) to each other, but alternating/stairstepped. 

Nice looking seedlings though!


----------



## Insane (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry Hick, your right, I didn't meant mature alternating nodes. Just seeing 'baby' growth shoots growing in the alternating pattern, which means the nodes will (hopefully) be nice and tight. I forgot to mention that those pics were taken yesterday, but I didn't have time to post them until earlier this morning, and so when I was talking about them I was giving you todays info and yesterdays pics. With a 24/0 light schedule these babies grow fast at this stage. 

I certainly wasn't refering to preflowers, sorry for the confusion, my mistake.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2006)

*whats up Insane. nice looking grow you have there. keep it green, and keep the pics coming. is that a blueberry strain?*


----------



## Insane (Mar 6, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *is that a blueberry strain?*


 
Sure is. Here's the little tidbit of info about the seeds that came with the package in the mail.

BluNbed by Samurai Seeds


"...AKA Heavenly Blue has an aroma of mixed berry marmalade. Bred for its pain relieving properties, it also produces a thunderous high that last for hours. The taste and fruity smell are retained in this predominantly indica plant. In larger dosage expect a heavy body stone with euphoric narcotic high. The plant will respond well to topping for multiple heads and clones like No Other. The high leaf to calyx ratio will have Red, lavender and bluish tints on them. The plants average 4-6 feet and can yield 300grams and up. Outdoor just keep feeding it. You wont want to wash you're hands for a while after working this plant, just rub fingers for instant hash.
AN EXCELLENT STRAIN FOR MEDICINAL USERS!"

With these traits, the BnB should make for some great meds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2006)

damn Insane that sounds like some serious medical herb. i cant wait to see the end results.


----------



## Insane (Mar 6, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> i cant wait to see the end results.


 
Me too


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 7, 2006)

What kind of light do you use man>? Nutes?


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 7, 2006)

They look great so far,hope they turn out to all be ladies.I got some of the BNB seeds myself and look forward to trying them.Maybe a outside grow this spring.Good luck my friend.


----------



## Insane (Mar 7, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> What kind of light do you use man>? Nutes?


 
I use two 125 watt high output CFLs. For vegging I use one red bulb and one blue bulb, with the plants mostly situated under the blue bulb, with the red bulb acting as more of supplemental light at this point. When flowering I switch out the blue bulb for another red.

I use CFLs because I prefer non ballasted lights. Effective, cheap, safe. I'm actually thinking of adding a 3rd bulb to my grow to boost it to 375 watts for flowering, or I might just wait for the next grow to upgrade on lights again. Or I might just suck it up and buy a 400 watt HPS 

For nutes at this early stage in the plants life I think its very important to give them a good boost, but you _have _to know exactly what your doing, or you can very easily kill your plants. Always follow the directions on the bottle, if your unsure, ask someone.

Seedlings(0-4 wks.) (Very weak solution, used with every watering)
Kickstart by Grotek @ 4ml per litre
Growzyme @ 2ml per litre
Nutriboost (B1) @ 1ml per litre

I haven't use Growzyme before, but it's supposed to be great for helping the root system and main stalk develop..might have to transplant a little sooner than I planned, not a problem.

Nutriboost is just a different B1 Im using rather than use superthrive again.

I use Kickstart by Grotek for all my seedlings, it's a great fert for young plants, and it's only a (1-2-1) so if you follow the directions on the bottle (like you always should!) you'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Insane (Mar 7, 2006)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> They look great so far,hope they turn out to all be ladies.I got some of the BNB seeds myself and look forward to trying them.Maybe a outside grow this spring.Good luck my friend.


 
Im really happy with these seedlings so far, their looking nice and healthy and the stalks a nice and thick for such young plants. Ive got some BnB seeds left over and Im thinking of an outdoor grow this summer, but we'll see what happens. Thanks for the kind words Slowhand, I can't wait to see more of your plants, always beautiful and green


----------



## Insane (Mar 12, 2006)

Day 17 - Switched light sched to 18/6 and transplanted to 2 gallon pots 4 days ago.

Because of the space constraints of this grow setup I was forced to chuck two plants. You'll notice the runt and what I considered to be the 2nd smallest of the plants are gone. They were sadly added to a compost pile. 

Other than that bit of bad news, Im very happy with how the plants are doing after the transplant.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*whats up Insane. your babies are looking great. dont feel bad my first grow i started to many plants and had to toss 8 of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sure the others will make up for it. keep those pics coming and keep your green thumb green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Insane (Mar 12, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *whats up Insane. your babies are looking great. dont feel bad my first grow i started to many plants and had to toss 8 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks B Grunt, don't get me wrong, I'm still very happy with the progress of the remaining 7 (7 is a lucky number and my b day is nov 7th ) but I always feel bad about wasting good seeds ya know?


----------



## Insane (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey people, just a little update

Doing some LST on my babies, bending the stems over and gently tieing them. You can't really see in yesterdays pics but most of the stems are the thickness of a pencil at its base, so I think they're ready for some LST. I'll post some pics in the next couple days.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey insane looks like your grows coming along very well cant wait to see some more pics posted.


----------



## Insane (Mar 13, 2006)

FireWeed said:
			
		

> Hey insane looks like your grows coming along very well cant wait to see some more pics posted.


 
Thanks FireWeed..never tried an full LST grow before so Im very excited to see what happens, I'll post some more pics in the next couple days when I get a chance to snap some more.


----------



## Grannie420 (Mar 14, 2006)

Insane, you're plants are beautiful !!!


----------



## Insane (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey there people. Heres those pics I promised, if you look closely you'll notice I tied the plants down so that they're all facing the middle plant. Im doing this to help promote growth towards the center of the grow area to maximize space (gotta give Stoney Bud credit for that idea, thanks Buddy ) 

And I also wanted to show you guys the pic of my grow area itself, just an old stand alone closet...but kept inside...limitless possibilities...lol...that last heavenly hash crop sure is gooooooood!


----------



## flipmode (Mar 14, 2006)

nice grow insane


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

That is sweet dude.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 14, 2006)

I have the same kinda grow room, lookin fat


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

looking good Insane. in a few weeks those little babies are gonna big fat mama's. keep those pics coming. grrrrrrrreat job.


----------



## Insane (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey people,

Thanks for all the kind words, but I got some bad news. A couple nights ago, my car got broken into and my digital camera was stolen out of the glove compartment..grrrrrrr...anyway...that means until I get a new digital camera I won't be able to post any more pics 

PS The plants are doing great with the LST, but I cant take any F****** pics because some F****** piece of shit is too F****** lazy to get himself a F****** job and buy his own F****** digital camera.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2006)

Damn dude that sucks. Sorry to hear. I hate people that steal from individuals. Gonna be a low-life theif, rob a bank or something. Not a hard working joe. Freakin A-holes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

whats up Insane. that sucks. bad karma will get them in the end. it always does. hope you can get another one soon. i like seeing the ladies grow.


----------



## Insane (Mar 16, 2006)

F******* scum theives...I bleed and sweat and MOTHER F****** suffer for every dollar I earn, and some lazy F*** is gonna take that away from me...man...that F****** gets to me like nothin else man....anyway...pardon my French (ugly language eh? lol jk) 

The plants are doin very well, growing at a nice rate and I wish I could show you guys pics but...anyway..Im happy with the plants, and sorry B Grunt but they aren't ladies yet (I wish lol) 

Anyway I'll keep you guys updated, and as soon as I get a new cam (should be soon) I'll let you guys know by posting the next round of pics.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 16, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> F******* scum theives...I bleed and sweat and MOTHER F****** suffer for every dollar I earn, and some lazy F*** is gonna take that away from me...man...that F****** gets to me like nothin else man....anyway...pardon my French (ugly language eh? lol jk)
> 
> The plants are doin very well, growing at a nice rate and I wish I could show you guys pics but...anyway..Im happy with the plants, and sorry B Grunt but they aren't ladies yet (I wish lol)
> 
> Anyway I'll keep you guys updated, and as soon as I get a new cam (should be soon) I'll let you guys know by posting the next round of pics.


Man, what a drag man. Good luck on getting a new one man.

Lookin forward to the next pics. Can you draw them for us?


----------



## Insane (Mar 17, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Man, what a drag man. Good luck on getting a new one man.
> 
> Lookin forward to the next pics. Can you draw them for us?


 
Me.. draw? hmm...Nope. lol..sorry man but I have not an artistic bone in my body. But I will tell ya that the plants are just responding beautifully to LST, forming a nice little green jungle..damn I wish I could show you guys some pics..All plants have 3 or 4 altnerating nodes, I'm thinking of putting them in 12/12 in another 2-4 weeks. 

PS My insurance covers the camera, so now its just a matter of going through the ** to get a new one, so I'll have more pics up soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2006)

*whats up Insane. thought i would show you a pic of my first grow before i got my camera. i dont know if you can tell but we had a small nute problem a few weeks before harvest. overall the weed was good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 17, 2006)

haha nice plants bgrunt


----------



## Insane (Mar 19, 2006)

Day 24 - 18/6 - Still No Cam/Pics 

Plants are coming along very nicely with LST, considering topping the strongest 1 or 2 plants in a couple weeks, interested to see what happens, and I'm still working on getting another cam. More pics coming soon.

Nice pic B grunt lol 

I tried that but the file was too large when I tried to upload it


----------



## Insane (Mar 20, 2006)

Day 25 - 18/6

Got a new cam, nothing special, same one as before but new 

Anyway, Im really happy with how the plants are doing, the LST seems to be very effective as the plants are developing very low and bushy with nice tight nodes. I'll probably switch to 12/12 in another 2-4 weeks, depending on if I top the plants or not.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

damn Insane they are growing fast.   i see you been taking great care of those babies. looking nice, full, and green. glad you got a new camera also. be sure to keep this one in your house. i dont want to have to break out my first grow drawing skills again.


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 20, 2006)

They look really nice insane, can you sex them yet?


----------



## Insane (Mar 20, 2006)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> They look really nice insane, can you sex them yet?


 
Can't tell for sure yet. They'll be going into 12/12 in 2-4 weeks so I'll basically be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Great dude, you got a new cam. Glad to hear. and holy shit. thats one hell of a grow. man they are filling out nice.


----------



## Insane (Mar 26, 2006)

Day 31 - 18/6

Hey people. Bit of news, I did the final vegatative pruning a couple days ago, including topping 4/7 plants. I didn't top the 3 remaining plants because they responded very very well to the LST and are just monsters now lol..Anyway, I'm thinking about switching to 12/12 in another 1-3 weeks. 

Enjoy the pics everybody!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow man, that is lookin great. Heck of a green feild in there.


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 26, 2006)

They look like they are really coming around.Looking great so far bro.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

*those are really looking great. nice and bushy. great looking pics showing your LST. your room is gonna be nice and full before long. will be watching your grow. keep it up and keep the pics coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 26, 2006)

awesome pics!!!  thanks for sharing....hope to do some bondage with the ladies outdoors this year


----------



## Insane (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

Thinking of switching to 16/8 to sex the plants before putting them into 12/12..or should I stay with 18/6 and wait for the 12/12 switch? I've been considering this for the last couple days but I'm undecided so far. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

I let em veg, then switch to 12/12. Never thought of doing that though. more of a gradual change than all at once. hmmm. May give that a shot next time around to see if it helps or hurts. Wow insane. you still never cease to keep my wheels turnin in my head.  Can't wait to see where this one goes. Can't wait to see em start buddin though.


----------



## Insane (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, I've heard of people doing it before but I've also heard that its not really needed. 

That being said these babies are growing so fast I'll probably be putting them into 12/12 in another 1-2 weeks. I'll keep you guys updated, and more pics will be coming in the next couple days.


----------



## Insane (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey everybody

Just a quick little update: I decided to top the remaining plants, mainly so that the buds will (hopefully) stay on and somewhat even level during flowering so I dont have to mess with the lights and of course to multiply the number of growth shoots, to supplement this I did a little more pruning, and now I'm happy with how all the plants are going. Although, because I decided to top the remaining plants this will add another week or two to the vegging cycle, so at this point I'm thinking another 2-4 wks of 18/6 (still haven't decided if I'll switch the lights to 16/8 before they go into 12/12) Anyway, I'll have new pics up in a couple days when I get some more time, been working like a 'junkyard dog' lately, and man my back is starting to feel it..can't wait for this BnB crop, supposed to be an excellent medicinal strain.


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

Day 37 - 18/6

Hey people
Heres some more pics of my babies, I'm gonna give them another couple weeks before I switch to 12/12. Still no sign of sex, looks like I'm gonna have to wait until I switch to 12/12 to make any positive IDs.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Very impressive Insane, how do you get your seedlings so short with big fat leaves? Every time I try seeds, I get this long skinny stalk with tiny little leaves. Yours look so healthy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*Nice very nice. Looks like a freaking jungle in there. Damn you are gonna need Stoney Buds little pygmy to get in there and do your watering, and stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks great. Keep it up i cant wait to see some big fat buds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2006)

Damn, insane. Thats an insane grow. Yeah watch out for that pigmy. hahahahaha. Man I can't wait until it soes its first stretch. That is gonna be huge.


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Very impressive Insane, how do you get your seedlings so short with big fat leaves? Every time I try seeds, I get this long skinny stalk with tiny little leaves. Yours look so healthy!



Hey GDG, the easiest way to have shorter, bushier (better IMO) plants, all you gotta do is keep your light(s) closer than you normally do. Your plants only stretch out if they're trying to reach the light. So how to solve this? Bring the light to them!  

I usually keep my 250 watts 12 inches away from the plants for the entire grow. It also helps to use proper mj fertilizers..check out my fertilizing regimen for this grow in an earlier post of this thread. 

And thanks for the kind words everyone, and yeah Mutt and TBG, I do need Stoney Bud's pygmy as watering has already become a pain in the ass lol..to reach the plants at the back I take a clean piece of PVC pipe (1 1/4" diameter) about 2 feet long as an 'extention arm' for my watering can lol..oh well, at least it works right? This is my Pipe Fitter's solution to my 'growing' problem lol..man I love the morning buzz..esspecially the Sunday morning buzz


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> yeah Mutt and TBG, I do need Stoney Bud's pygmy as watering has already become a pain in the ass


I'm harvesting right now. I sent the pygmy over to Mutts house.

I'm preping for a "Sea of Green" method. I have 19.5 sq ft at 5.5 by 3.5 and I'm going to go with 24 plants in 6 plants/per tub. I'll slightly train them to evenly fill the space. Should be interesting.

Your plants are looking very nice and healthy man. Why don't you take cutting from lower branches and flower them for sexing?

It's a little pain in the ass with the tagging, but it saves time by getting the males outta there and freeing the space for the ladies.


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

Maybe I can catch that little pygmy in transit hahaha 

I would take lower cutting and sex those, but I don't have another suitable grow area ready, so it's simply not possible right now. My next grow will be a two stage (veg&flower) setup, hopefully to be built late this summer for the next indoor season.

Yup, Sea of green is right, except it's normally done with all sexed clones so you know all plants will be female, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Maybe I can catch that little pygmy in transit hahaha


Watch out! He's fast as hell!


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

I used to run the 100 meter sprint in 11.6 seconds flat 

........11 years and about 20 lbs of mj ago LOL


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

I called the pygmy on his cell. He asked where your at insane. He said it was still too cold in your neck of the woods. He'll be up next week. hahahahahaha


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

Nah just tell him it's nice and warm in the grow (a comfortable 75 F throughout the 18 hour day! ) and he can stay in there. No buds for him to smoke though so I don't know if he'll be interested anyway hahahaha


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

Well its not _that_ cold where I live...actually where I live is probably the warmest region in Canada, so that little pygmy just needs to bundle up and toughen up hahahahaha

Anyways people, enough fun and games..News flash..I just recieved a PM from the Creator of BnB himself via the H.E.L.P. forums at noneofyourbusiness.ca, and the message basically said "Those plants will take off and outgrow your space, they will go to 12 feet outdoors and try to reach that indoors, switch to 12/12 yesterday!" So I switched to 12/12. From what I'm hearing, these things are gonna completely take off on me, like nothing I've ever seen, so people, are you ready? lol..

So after 40 days of vegging, switched to 12/12. In the PM, razorback (creator of BnB) also mentioned that he recommends vegging BnB for only two weeks..and I vegged them for 40 days.....(oops!).....This is gonna be interesting. 

Stay with me people, this could be one hell of a ride lol..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like your gonna have one hell of a big garden. Hey whats wrong with that. Those ladies are just gonna have to be tied down.


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah it won't be a problem, just more work, but I don't mind doing this kinda work, cause in the end it always pays off


----------



## Insane (Apr 4, 2006)

Flowering Day 1

Hey everybody, switched to 12/12 yesterday and already the plants have started to take off..Im very happy with these little babies, still no pre flowers so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

*Thats nice Insane. Starting to look like a jungle in there. Cant wait to see those babies bud. Great pics. Keep them coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2006)

I just seen the pygmy insane. I wondered why he stood me up. he is hangin out in your grow. hahahahaha


----------



## Insane (Apr 8, 2006)

Day 44 of Growth, Day 5 of Flowering

Hey people, good news. So far it look's like I got one girl, in the pics she's in the back left corner of the grow. At first she just had a tiny little ball I didn't even notice until today I saw a little white hair growing out of that ball. Also, the plants are really taking off, can't wait to see them in a couple more weeks. I'll keep you guys updated 

PS I know a couple of the pics are kinda blurry, but I took those pics to further illustrate my LST+topping method(s). Hope its helpful!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*Looks great Insane. Getting nice and full like a jungle. Great job. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 8, 2006)

looking great....they all look so happy and lush


----------



## Insane (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey people, thanks for the kind words 

Not really much of an update, just felt like sharin some more pics with you guys. These plants are taking off so fast I simply cannot believe it..I'm moving the lights up a couple inches a day and the plants are keeping pace and then some! Still to early to make any positive IDs, but so far I think I might have one girl and possibly one guy, but like I said, still to early to say with any real certainty.

PS Mutt, that pygmy is one hell of a photographer! hahahahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

*Nice jungle pics Insane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Insane (Apr 9, 2006)

hahaha thanks tbg..after picking out my favorite 'jungle pics' and playing around with them a bit I came up with these


----------



## Mutt (Apr 9, 2006)

Great photography work man. jungle is lookin great.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 9, 2006)

nice lush green garden...keep up the good work


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 9, 2006)

Welp Insane, nice to meet ya! I just joined here today and am perusing a few of the membs setups. Heh heh... I hope you have high ceilings. 


It is a great argument isn't it? There are some out here who will not smoke 'chem weed'. 


Hydro is a very efficient and productive way of growing plants. It adheres to different principles than soil as far as nutrient delivery and I believe if you do it right you can have very pure, very awesome herb. Hydro is less forgiving in some ways and easier to correct in others. If you play it right you will rapidly grow abundant amounts of lamb's bread. 


Now, I have sampled herb from some very good soil and 'soilless' growers. The soil stuff was excellent in taste and odor, and better than my hydro (which is no slouch). I felt like my stuff was just the same as far as strength and type of high (hardly scientific I know)


One area I'd like to explore is micro and macronutrients and see how playing with these changes the flavor/odor.


----------



## Insane (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I personally love Dutchmaster's ferts. There is no reason not to chemically fert your plants. As long as you follow directions on the bottle, flush for 2 weeks before harvest, the weed still tastes nice and fresh and clean. If you check out Page 1 of this journal is contains my ferting regimen. Thanks for the kind words Zarnon.. The plants can still comfortably double in size without me worrying about space too much, so we'll see what happens! 

If you're interested in enhancing the odor/flavor, I've heard during the last two weeks of pure water feedings, in the very last watering before the harvest you can add some kind of food extract to your weed, vanilla is very popular/easy.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey dude....

Flushing is a worthy topic to talk about sometime. I think soil and hydro are different,  and flush 48 hours.  For me that's much easier to time and I have not seen a diff in taste etc.

I just check out the leaves and the plant tells me when she is coming to the end of her life (looks like a nit deficiency which it technically is but just part of the plant ending life). Then I dial down the nutes. The easy thing is to overnute at this stage then think u have a 'mag deficiency' lol....

I haven't tried your nutes, but normally if it's really Dutch it probably has all the main nutes a plant needs including the major trace minerals. I was checking out Mineral Matrix and the Canna nutes have all of those minerals as well. 

I may add a vanilla-based organic additive to one of my buckets before harvest next time. I am also researching non sugar based additives.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 11, 2006)

Just checked out your whole grow....

One of the first things I thought when I saw your setup was nah, not enuf lighting... then I perused the pics and had to change my mind LOL...

That's the answer to this one guy's question; 'How do you get them to grow so short and broad leafed?' Part of it is strain with another huge factor being light. 

Very nice soil grow.  I thought I only caught your seedling schedule. What do you use for veg?


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok it's now time for me to chime in.. hahaha.. every time i see this threads name.. i'm.. like ooo BNB... Bed and Breakfast.. but your grow is lush and lovely ladies


----------



## Insane (Apr 11, 2006)

For this grow I used 18/6. If you look at my Heavenly Hash grow a couple months back in the Grow Journals I used 24/0 for that grow. 

I've also decided that I'm going to add a third 125 watt bulb after this grow is done. That'll boost me up to 375 watts and 38 000 lumens. I am sticking with these 125 watters because they're cool burning and self ballasted, and are also surprisingly effective for a self ballasted bulb. I prefer self ballasted bulbs IMO for obvious safety reasons. When I upgrade and build my next grow I've been considering installing a Sprinkler System for a just in case type of thing if I decided to use an HPS. This is not something you should do yourself, however this is what I do for a living as a Pipe Fitter, and I know exactly what is involved in the process.

PS This BnB strain is anything _but_ a low strain. Outdoors BnB will reach 12 feet and it will try to reach that height indoors, in door the creator of the strain contacted me via another forums to tell me that my 40 day veg of the BnB was too long, and that I should've only vegged these plants for 2-3 weeks, half the time I actually did.

PSS Thanks for the kind words everyone, pranic you should chime in more often!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 11, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Ok it's now time for me to chime in.. hahaha.. every time i see this threads name.. i'm.. like ooo BNB... Bed and Breakfast.. but your grow is lush and lovely ladies


 
hehehe....i think Bed and Breakfast too pranic  ..great minds think alike huh?  

looking forward to some more pics


----------



## Insane (Apr 11, 2006)

How about some more pics? 

These plants are really taking off... In the last pic I believe it is you can use the duct repair as a reference. Right now the tallest plant is just under 2 ft. Sometimes I'll be looking at these plants..then 15 minutes later I realize how long Ive been simply stareing at the plants for, and somehow I pull myself away


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 11, 2006)

Dude, I wonder how much stretch you will get?

Ya, I can relate about loving being in the room.   I notice when it's getting close for the light to be on.   Very healthy, cool environment.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

you got your own personal jungle there....looking great


----------



## Insane (Apr 12, 2006)

Day 49 of Growth, Day 9 of Flowering

Hey people, no pics today just a quick update. A pair of balls decided to show up on the biggest plant (which I had guessed to be female..damnit), so anybody this plant is pretty much ready for the early chop, although I think I might just take my hunting knife and hack that little prick to pieces..pardon my French. Otherwise the remaining plants are still doin well takin off like crazy, I'll post some more pics in the next couple days. Until then.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry haven't been online in a while insane. cable took a crap. but WOW. BOING those things sprung right up. Sorry to here about the outlaw in the grow room. hack him up. Its a girl only party right??? hehe.

Lookin great man.


----------



## Insane (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey people. Its now day 51 of Growth and 11 of flowering. The jungle doesn't look quite as full after having executed the first male to show up. So far now Ive got 2 plants showin female preflowers. The tallest plant on the front left and the shorter bushiest plant on then front right. (plants are lined up in 2 rows of 3)

Also..Im kinda suspecting the front center plant to be male. I'll probably know all the plants sex in another week or so. After that, it's bud time


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

thats still looking like a pretty big jungle...even with the missing male  

fingers crossed.. girls for the rest of them


----------



## Insane (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey LL, thanks for the kind words. A little more bad news tho, I dunno if its just me not paying enough attention, but since posting those last pics the balls on the front center plant became a lot more obvious, so yes, another male down. 5 plants now. 2 probably 3 girls, and 2 unknowns. Still keepin my fingers crossed..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 14, 2006)

Lookin sweet man. Hey, they can't ALL be females. You still have the rest. Great looking crop man. You have happy plants.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep,  some unfortunates have to be males (waitaminnit!!!)


----------



## Insane (Apr 16, 2006)

Day 53 of Growth, 13 of Flowering

Hey people. Just a quick update..got all the males out. Im left with 3 big beautiful girls, I had 4, I'll explain. As I was removing the last male out of the grow, I acidentally dropped the 2 gallon pot on one of my girls and completely snapped the plant, like I mean completely severed..anyway..after my initial rage I realized the plant was completely un salvageable, and now Im left with 3 big beautiful girls.

Gotta focus on the positive..not the fact that I just killed a perfectly good female..still 3 big girls left..damnit Im an idiot. oh well..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

*HURRY!!!!!!!!!!!! TAKE CLONES!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Insane (Apr 16, 2006)

Already considered that, but I don't have any additional space for clones.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Day 53 of Growth, 13 of Flowering
> 
> Hey people. Just a quick update..got all the males out. Im left with 3 big beautiful girls, I had 4, I'll explain. As I was removing the last male out of the grow, I acidentally dropped the 2 gallon pot on one of my girls and completely snapped the plant, like I mean completely severed..anyway..after my initial rage I realized the plant was completely un salvageable, and now Im left with 3 big beautiful girls.
> 
> Gotta focus on the positive..not the fact that I just killed a perfectly good female..still 3 big girls left..damnit Im an idiot. oh well..


I can relate man. I recently lost a Snow White to cat-o-strofic circumstances. Same thing. Snapped the main.

You might want to think about one of the small cloning machines man. What a convience. From the plant to the cloner to the vegg chamber. Harvest, plant new clones and start more cuttings in the cloner.


----------



## Insane (Apr 16, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I can relate man. I recently lost a Snow White to cat-o-strofic circumstances. Same thing. Snapped the main.
> 
> You might want to think about one of the small cloning machines man. What a convience. From the plant to the cloner to the vegg chamber. Harvest, plant new clones and start more cuttings in the cloner.


 
I'll look into one of those cloning machines Stoney. Unfortuantely, I haven't seen anything like this anywhere in my area, but I'll keep an eye out. 

Hey man, at least you have your cat to blame for losing the Snow White. I just lost a perfectly good BnB girl due to stupidity! lol


----------



## Insane (Apr 29, 2006)

Day 66 of Growth, 26 of Flowering

Hey everybody, sorry for the lack of updates in the last couple weeks but I've been very very busy with work. Anyway, the ladies are doing very well, although they just won't stop stretching damnit lol..I've got about another foot of space for the plants to grow vertically, after that I'll have to modify my ventilation or find some other more creative solution to this 'growing' problem..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 29, 2006)

looking great Insane!!!  nice to see you back...dontcha hate when work gets outta control


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

man, your plants look devine!!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 29, 2006)

Where you been dude, hope you haven't been workin too hard. Loveley grow, probably too busy tryin to keep up with them thristy ladies. lol.

Lookin great dude.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Damn Insane. Those ladies have put on some serious weight since the last pics. Looking great. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 30, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Day 66 of Growth, 26 of Flowering
> ...the ladies are doing very well, although they just won't stop stretching damnit lol..I've got about another foot of space for the plants to grow vertically, after that I'll have to modify my ventilation or find some other more creative solution to this 'growing' problem..


Hey Insane, when I have plants do the stretch in flowering, I train them over just like in vegging. Only for the first month. The second month, they should stop growing and just enlarge the buds.

Good luck man. Those are some happy looking plants.


----------



## Insane (May 3, 2006)

Day 70 of Growth, Day 30 of Flowering 

Thanks for the kind words people, these ladies are really startin to shape up. They seem to be slowing down the stretching and starting to pack on the flowers/bud. The ladies really seem to like the new Dutchmaster fert I'm using. It's a two part formula called Dutchmaster Advance A&B. It has a really nice minty smell which is a pleasant surprise because the last Dutchmaster flowering fert I used smelled a lot more like..well...crap lol..anyway, enjoy the pics. 

PS Some of the leaves are droopy as you'll notice, cause the pics were taken just before I watered the ladies..after that they perked up as usual.


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

Looking good Insane, i cant wait to see them in a few weeks, they will be insane


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2006)

Damn insane, those are some fine lookin ladies.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

your ladies are very pretty   lookin great insane


----------



## Witness (May 3, 2006)

Those plants really look exellent. I just registered on the forum and these were the first i saw. Great first impression=) I have some 13 plants in veg right now going strong(day 29). Ill try to post some pictures and start my own diary soon. Good luck and talk to you all later^^


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

*Whats up Insane. I was waiting for you to post some new pics. All i can say is wow. Those ladies sure have grown since the last pics. You got yourself one hell of a jungle. Great job man. *


----------



## Witness (May 4, 2006)

great looking crop man, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Insane (May 6, 2006)

Day 73 of Growth, Day 33 of Flowering

I am in love with this strain.  
The ladies are starting to show some beautiful color in they're pistils relatively early on, which is something this strain is known for. Pink and red and even lighter pinks and reds that don't quite show up on the cam..anyway people, enjoy, I know I am!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2006)

*Whats up Insane. Your ladies are looking great. How long is the flowering time on those beauties? Nice pics man. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

awesome shots....thats a light pink i see on them ladies isn't it    great work Insane


----------



## Insane (May 7, 2006)

Hey people thanks for the kind words 

Hey TBG the flowering time on these ladies is 10-12 weeks, at that point it's up to the trichs to turn amber


----------



## Insane (May 10, 2006)

Day 77 of Growth, Day 37 of Flowering

Hey everybody, just thought I'd share some more pics of my ladies since they're starting to show some real color now. I'm around the halfway point of flowering for these ladies and they're showing even deeper reds, almost getting reddish/purple, but the lights are close enough at this point that they drown out a fair amount of the color from the pics, anyway, enjoy everybody!


----------



## Mutt (May 10, 2006)

Gorgeous man. Lookin great dude.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*Whats up Insane. That is one fine jungle you have there. Gotta love them colors. It's only gonna get better and i cant wait. Great job.*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

looking great!!!  man those fan leaves are huge


----------



## Zarnon (May 12, 2006)

That color looks really unique!  Not really red,  reddish-orange?  Welcome to da jungle!


----------



## Insane (May 14, 2006)

Day 81 of Growth, Day 41 of Flowering
Hey thanks for the kind words everybody  Another update.. I simply love the color on these ladies...cant get enough... not much really to update, just thought I'd post some new pics, enjoy everybody


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 14, 2006)

nice pics....thanks for sharing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*Whats up Insane. Your ladies are looking great. I love the colors they are getting. Man thats gonna be some good smoke when its all said and done. Great job man. *


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2006)

Lookin Great Insane.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

Sweet plants Insane...how much longer?  I'll bet you can't wait...this is so exciting!


----------



## Insane (May 18, 2006)

Hey people thanks for the kind words. 

Hey GDG, these plants finish in 10-12 weeks, and at flowering day 45 now that makes these plants just past the halfway point of flowering, at this point Im lookin at another 4 weeks, or around there. Also, Im waitin for amber trichs 

PS No pics this time, the batteries in my cam are dead, will take 2 hours to charge, and my plants start the 12 hour dark period in 40 minutes. The good news? I got the day off tommorow and I'll post pics first thing in the mornin


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

Day 86 of Growth, 46 of Flowering

Hey people, got some more pics as I promised  These ladies are really packin it on now, they seem to like to warm temps we've been havin lately, which is a good thing cause there isn't much I can do about it as my air intake feeds directly from outside, thankfully the air is well shaded and the air goin in stays pretty cool even on the warmest of days.. Anyway, enough talk..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

Damn Insane...thats just a beautiful sight. I'm having trouble with ventelation as well right now with the outside temps in the 80's this week. Hot air is hot air.  Looks awesome!


----------



## Witness (May 19, 2006)

looks great. I'm enjoying this=)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2006)

*Ladies are looking great Insane. The leaf to bud ratio is high on that plant isn't it. Looks like it anyway. You are doing a killer job on the grow. Cant wait to see the next round of pics. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

awesome shots....thanks for sharing Insane


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2006)

Looking great Insane. I can't wait to get a smoke report on this one.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

Dude, yo shit looks like it smells danky and looks even better! Like Mutt said "I can't wait to get a smoke report on this one"!!!!!!


----------



## Insane (May 24, 2006)

Day 91 of Growth, Day 51 of Flowering

Hey everybody thanks for the kind words...Hey TBG, yep very high leaf to bud ratio, all the more leaves to soak up light for the buds  

I'll be starting the pure water feeding for the rest of flowering somewhere around day 60-65, with harvest in mind somewhere between day 75-90, at that point it's up to the trichs to be amber. These plants have a 12 week flowering time, so I just gotta be patient..


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Very nice Girls Insane How Long
Till harvest??


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

So when should start heading north?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 24, 2006)

looking awesome Insane


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

Looks like that "magic juice" your giving her is really doing the trick.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*Damn Insane those ladies are looking better and better with every picture ya take. Man that is a freaking jungle in there. Buds are starting to look nice and full and the colors are killer. You are doing a great job on this grow. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

No seriously...when should I head north?


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

Whenever you want


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

The sooner the better...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

lol............ok back to the grow  when are you going to start sneaking those "test" buds? Those girls are looking mighty tasty.  Awseome job so far!


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

Thinkin about takin a couple test buds in a week or two, one of the plants is further along than the rest showin half cloudy half clear trichs, waitin for amber tho..I want the knockout high lol..so I just gotta be patient..


----------



## Insane (May 28, 2006)

Day 95 of Growth, Day 55 of Flowering

Hey everybody. Tommorow will make 8/12 weeks in flowering..Seem likes I started this grow a realllllly long time ago lol, the buds are really packin it on now, and with still 4 weeks or so left Im really lookin forward to this harvest. One of the plants is ahead of the pack a bit, with her trichs startin to cloud up, so she'll probably get the chop a week or two before the rest. Anyway people enjoy the pics, cya next time.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 28, 2006)

here's a very green and happy crop...lol very nice!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2006)

*Those ladies are getting huge and they still have another 4 weeks to get even bigger.   Damn dude your gonna have one hell of a nice harvest. Great job Insane.*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 29, 2006)

so have you cheated yet?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Those ladies are getting huge and they still have another 4 weeks to get even bigger.  Damn dude your gonna have one hell of a nice harvest. Great job Insane.*


 
yeah....what he said    looking marvelous Insane


----------



## Insane (May 31, 2006)

Day 98 of Growth, Day 58 of Flowering - One Lady Harvested

Thats right everybody, the one lady who was ahead of the other two plants has cloudy trichs, dense buds, and has been chopped down! Woohoo! Anyway heres some pics of the three main buds, didn't bother takin the pics of the little smaller buds, and I'll post some pics of the remaining 2 plants in a few more days!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 31, 2006)

WOW!!! Those are look'n mighty fine! The close up pic's are really good I can almost smell it...ahhhhh!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 31, 2006)

Hey Insane, who's turn is it to cross the border this time? I forget but I'm pretty sure it's yours, try not to look so guilty this time and maybe they won't strip search you again  . Sorry about that BTW, can I make it up to you?


----------



## Insane (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey GDG, seems to me like its your turn to cross the border this time since the weed is up here eh? lol  Maybe I'll have to make it up to you


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmmm....how brave do I feel?  Ok I'll wear underwear  and socks with no holes in them just in case. Ask Mom what time I should be there for dinner


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 1, 2006)

*Damn Insane those are some fat ass buds my friend. You did one hell of a great job on the grow. Give us that smoke report when it's all dry and cured. Can't wait.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

do i need to get the ferry over to your place Insane?   Nice job


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 1, 2006)

Dude! You've got the green MOJO workin overtime for you! Those buds are delectable! Astrodamn fine! Made me drool man! (and I'm not even high yet).

Awesome grow man!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 1, 2006)

nice looking buds my friend!!


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 1, 2006)

Welp dude, I'm just firing up a FROSTY BOWL and raising my Pabst high to ye!

Fun times a-poppin eh?

We are running about the same... 4-5 weeks until me done too!

I like the pic with the ZZ as a reference. Maybe we should adopt this as the universal reference standard. 

Dude, I cannot even IMAGINE buying commercial weed again! I must've gotten their SCRAP for years (sometimes so weak we called started calling it 'Pretendica'), now it's like you turn on the unitiated and everyone wants that frosty NUG.

GDG, I'll expect the follow-up visit out here, just go West young woman!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Welp dude, I'm just firing up a FROSTY BOWL and raising my Pabst high to ye!
> 
> Fun times a-poppin eh?
> 
> ...


  I'm good with the West Zarnon, its the North I'm a little short on. So that would be, go North (ehh) "young woman" (lol)  Seriously though Insane..those are some very nicely manicured plants, I'd say you're "focused " to say the least eh?  After those latest pics though, I gotta' say...I'm gettin braver! Frosty Nugs...I like that


----------



## Insane (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey everybody, thanks for all the kind words. Party at my house!! lol...parents are gone for a week..this could be trouble.. 

Anyways, quite a bit to update with the grow..I was so frustrated with that plant that collapsed on herself, that I took a couple cuttings and gave her to a friend. He said he'd take care of her..transplant to bigger pot, put her outside and prop her up. I'd like to be able to do this, but I simply don't have the outdoor area near me, and Im personally not a fan of 'guerilla growing'. However, my friend has a great backyard, with is basically, one big garden, and so even a very large MJ plant can be in there and go unnoticed. Anyway, I harvested the remaining plant a couple days ago, she was showin cloudy trichs so I chopped her down. 

The last plant I harvested also happened to be the strongest of the plants, so Im tryin to reveg her, I transplanted her into a larger pot with some good fresh soil, got her under 24 hrs of light and back to a full veg nute, keepin my fingers crossed, it'd be nice not to have to start from seed right away again. Anyway I just went to take some pics now and the batteries in my camera are dead, and they take a couple hours to charge, and the chances are by then I'll be nice and stoned and get side tracked on something, so I'll have some new pics up....soonish


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 6, 2006)

mmm sounds preety good!! ill be waiting 4 those pics!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey baby! Whens Mom and Dad due back?  Where'd you say that cabin was? I can't wait for the smoke report. How can you be so patient? you're driving me crazy!


----------



## Insane (Jun 9, 2006)

Reveggin the Biggest BnB Day 3 

Hey everybody, got some good news. The BnB is recovering very nicely after being transplanted from one of those little 2 gallon pots you see in the pics to the bigger pot, not exactly sure the size, but its about 5 gallons. She's lookin kinda funny now that shes back in veg mode, but thats ok. Im hoping to build my next setup soon..which will include a chamber for the mother plant+cuttings and a separate chamber for flowering. So hopefully I can do that in the next few weeks, and by then this BnB will be ready to be put into the mother+cutting chamber and take some clones from her. Next BnB crop I do will only be vegged for 2-3 weeks..gotta remember that this time around because many of you will remember the height issues I had from the last grow..  

Also, in the pics you might wonder why those 2 black pots are empty. Fooled ya didnt I? lol...those cuttings I took just flopped over and died, so I put some fresh soil in those pots and planted 2 heavenly hash seeds. No pre soak, goin the all natural way. Nice fresh potting soil, moist, warm. Just a matter of time before mother nature takes over for me 

The BnB I harvested gives a nice stoney high, but its still not quite at its 'full potential', I think another week or two will do a lot for it, so I hope I can wait..lol


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 9, 2006)

Insane in the Membrane!!

RE:  Yer ded clones....I'm tellin ya,  try that method of cloning I was taught.   I got 100% survival with massive root growth in 10 days.   Can't get much better than that!

BTW,  nice parents!  If they don't know I dub ye the Master of Stealth. 

It will be interesting if you can make 'er go back to veg.  But isn't that how they do most clone mothers?  I've never tried it but it should work.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

Dang Insane! Are you ever going to smoke that god damn plant? Lets get it over with already  What are we still waiting for?


----------



## Insane (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey everybody got some good news. One of the two heavenly hash seeds I planted (with no pre soak) has already popped above the soil, so I got a new addition to the grow. 

The BnB lady is nice and happy, and back in veggin mode. I can't believe how quickly she responded to it! I've always heard it takes 2 weeks or longer to reveg a plant but this girl came 'back to life' in less than a week! This BnB strain continues to amaze me..anyway....I pruned off two of her top tips today, and I'm gonna continue trimmin her to bush her out so she can be a mother plant for future BnB crops. 

Also, if that heavenly hash baby turns out to be a male I'm gonna collect some pollen, been toying with the idea of trying to breed HHxBnB, but thats a long ways off, and I don't know anything about breeding, so I got some homework to do. Anyway enough talk heres some pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2006)

*Whats up Insane. Your lady is still looking great even after having all of her beautiful buds taking off of her. Congrats on the new addition to your grow. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

hey sweetie...so are we talking about future "plant sex" ? Its seems you'vre got those ladies eating out of the palm of your hand. Must just be something about you


----------



## Insane (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey everybody. Well Ive been reveggin the BnB for about 2 weeks now, and I think it's say to say shes back in the full vegatative state, with 30+ growth tips. Also, as you can see those 2 heavenly hash seeds I planted and now 2 heavenly hash babies. Anyway not much else to update, cya next time people.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, well well...it seems your headache was tolerable enough to update. I guess that means that hangover is going away....what do you know.   Your ladies are looking nice btw, try not to throw up again ok?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2006)

*Looking good Insane. Congrats on the new additions to the family. *


----------

